
Show HN: stacks to help with procrastination, depression, anxiety, OCD, etc. - baccheion
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trackmystack.com&#x2F;users&#x2F;baccheion" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trackmystack.com&#x2F;users&#x2F;baccheion</a><p>The notes tab tells more about each supplement&#x2F;nootropic.<p>Previous show hn: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12386378" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12386378</a>
======
bradknowles
You call lists of drugs and supplements "stacks", and then you post this to
HackerNews?!?

~~~
baccheion
What's your point?

~~~
bradknowles
In what way does it make any sense at all to refer to a collection of drugs
and supplements as a "stack"? You use the word stack as if it could only
possibly apply to one particular type of usage, when that is manifestly not
so.

Therefore you disrespect your audience in the extreme, and you expect them to
spend their time on your website and figure out just what type of stack you're
actually talking about.

If you want to refer to it as some sort of stack, then you need to apply
appropriate modifier words to indicate what type of stack it is -- is it a web
development stack, is it a continuous integration stack, or is it a
drug/supplement stack? Or maybe there are even better modifier words that
would more accurately describe the particular type of stack that you had in
mind.

~~~
kdotdotdot
> You use the word stack as if it could only possibly apply to one particular
> type of usage, when that is manifestly not so. Therefore you disrespect your
> audience in the extreme

HN: where people can't convey opinions without using extreme hyperbole.

~~~
grzm
Help make HN a better place by engaging constructively, pointing out hyperbole
calmly with substantive responses. Commenting with a gross generalization of
the HN community as a whole (which you are choosing to participate in) does
nothing to improve the discourse on HN.

